# Baby Got Back For Life



## M.J.H. (Sep 17, 2006)

So I strayed from Baby Got Back again, and now I'm right back to it again, lol. I have no idea when I'm going to learn that this is the program that I'm going to be stuck with for life, lol. I keep having to remind myself that no matter what program I do, I absolutely love the way that this one is setup. To those of you who haven't tried it I recommend it, and have had great results on it. 

The split is simple: 

1- Vertical Push/Pull
2- Hamstring Dominant Legs
3- Horizontal Push/Pull
4- Quad Dominant Legs​
And I throw in either biceps/triceps with each leg day. Usually hamstrings I do triceps and then quads I do biceps, respectively. 

I'm going to make sure that this time I don't stray from Baby Got Back no matter WHAT, lol.


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 17, 2006)

I know this may be a difficult concept, but why don't you just make one journal called "MJH's journal" and use that no matter what program you change your mind to using?


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 17, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> I know this may be a difficult concept, but why don't you just make one journal called "MJH's journal" and use that no matter what program you change your mind to using?


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 17, 2006)

*Seanp*
Hah, I am, this is it. 

*BigDyl*


----------



## Small Bunny (Sep 17, 2006)

If you go off baby got back one more time, you will be punished!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 17, 2006)

Small Bunny said:


> If you go off baby got back one more time, you will be punished!



  No!  Don't tempt him.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 17, 2006)

*Small Bunny*
LOL, awww!!! Haha, I know right, no more new journals. I'm never going to actually stop doing Baby Got Back, so I might as well stop making new journals, I guess. 

*Triple Threat*
Good point, lol.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 18, 2006)

Sunday; 9-17-2006


*Vertical Push/Pull* (35 minutes, 20 sets) 

*Arnold Presses*
5 sets of 5 with the 60's

*BTN Pull-Ups*
5 sets of 5 

*Upright Rows*
3 sets of 8 with 95

*CG Cable Pulldowns*
3 sets of 8 with 160

*Seated DB Lateral Raises*
2 sets of 10 with the 25's

*Machine Pullovers*
2 sets of 12 with 120

*Cardio*
10 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill, 3.4 MPH at an 8% incline.


Diet-

Preworkout: MRP shake
Postworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk, banana, 1 packet of oatmeal
Meal 1: 2 grilled chicken breasts, garden salad + balsamic dressing
Meal 2: 2 grilled chicken breasts, garden salad + balsamic dressing
Meal 3: 1% cottage cheese + non-fat yogurt 
Meal 4: 2 scoops of whey protein + 1.5 cups skim milk + 8 tbsp. peanut butter

Total Calories: 3,018
Total (g) Protein: 260g
Total (g) Carbs: 178g
Total (g) Fat: 142g


Sleep- 7 hours. Not to mention a hell of a cardio workout last night, lol. Probably burned more calories before bed than I did in full workout at the gym.  

Weight- 213 lbs.


----------



## Small Bunny (Sep 18, 2006)

Good job on the deadlifts today gorgeous, I was very impressed!! I know you can do better though, You'll have better workouts once you start eating more meals.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 18, 2006)

*Small Bunny*
Aww!! It's so nice to see you posting here in my journal, and I loved working out with you today. Even though we only did the Treadclimber for like 1 minute and were too lazy and went to the treadmill, lol. I wasn't in the mood to be all drunk feeling, etc. So I'm almost gone through a 6-pack of diet root beer, and I'm still thirsty! 

Thanks for the support, though. I think meals are definitely a step in the right direction, lol.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 18, 2006)

Monday; 9-18-2006


*Hamstring Dominant Legs* (35 minutes, 21 sets)

*Deadlifts*
135x3
225x3
315x3
405x2
495x1
605x0
585x1

*Skullcrushers*
5 sets of 5 with 105

*Hyperextensions*
3 sets of 8 with 25

*One-Arm Cable Pressdowns*
2 sets of 12 with 40

*Leg Extensions*
2 sets of 12 with 260

*Rope Cable Crunches*
2 sets of 12 with 160

*Cardio*
10 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill, 3.4 MPH at an 8% incline.


Diet- 

Preworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk, 1 packet of oatmeal
Postworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk, banana, 1 packet of oatmeal
Meal 1: 2 grilled chicken breasts, garden salad + balsamic dressing
Meal 2: garden salad + balsamic dressing
Meal 3: 1% cottage cheese + non-fat yogurt
Meal 4: 8 tbsp. peanut butter
Meal 5: 8 tbsp. peanut butter + 1 apple

Total Calories: 3,565 
Total (g) Protein: 241g 
Total (g) Carbs: 249g
Total (g) Fat: 187g


Sleep- 6 hours.


----------



## Small Bunny (Sep 19, 2006)

You are NOT deleting this journal!  You always start a new program/journal when you've eaten badly the night before.  Don't start a new journal as an excuse, we'll get back on track tomarrow.


----------



## kenwood (Sep 19, 2006)

damn dude. nice deads haha is that 585 a new P.R? if it is man, then congrats


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 20, 2006)

*Small Bunny*
Well since you're not giving me a choice, I guess I'm going to keep this journal afterall, lol. And even though I was pretty mad in the future if I ever pig out again I don't want you to hang up on me I want you to send me some disgusting pictures so I won't be able to eat anymore, hahah. 

Aww, "we'll get back on track tomorrow." 

*kenwood*
Hey man, no 585 isn't a new PR, unfortunately. I just went heavy on deadlifts because my girlfriend worked out with me and never saw me pull over 405.


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 20, 2006)

Tuesday; 9-19-2006


*Rest*

Didn't make it to the gym today, completely waste of a day. Ended up doing absolutely zero exercise of any sort, and accomplished nothing all day today. 


Diet- Absolutely HORRIBLE. Ended up going out to lunch/dinner with my girlfriend and I got a huge cheese pasta with breaded chicken, a side of mashed potatoes, split a spinach dip with the girlfriend, etc. Then went straight to Cold Stone and pigged out there, lol. Just a horrible day for my diet overall, felt disgusting at the end of the day. 


Sleep- 6 hours.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 20, 2006)

You need to chill with the whole diet thing.  First of all, it's not the end of the world if you eat a cheat meal, or have a cheat day.  Genetically it seems you can eat way the fuck more bad shit than me and barely be effected.  So there is no reason to flip out.  Just eat clean for a couple days, and then don't worry about a cheat meal.  How hard is that?  Now if you had my genetics on the other hand, you'd be fucked.


----------



## kenwood (Sep 20, 2006)

Update


----------

